#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: GPS STONEX S9 GNSS

## katxir

Πωλείται μεταχειρισμένο STONEX GPS S9 GNSS με δύο ράβδους (μια τηλεσκοπική 2,50μ και μία αναδιπλούμενη 2,00μ), δύο μπαταρίες, αναβαθμισμένο λογισμικό του χειριστηρίου.

Περιοχή Αθήνα.

Τιμή *2.000€*

----------

